

Bitcoinica - Buy and sell (leveraged) bitcoins like stocks.  - heeton
http://bitcoinica.com/

======
heeton
Yep, I found out about them when they got hacked recently. Still, if you like
trading and want something in between serious currency/stock trading and play
money, this is great.

